# Java Moss? Anyone



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

Where can I get java moss? Local would be ideal. in south jersey


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

Im not from jersey so i cant give ya a name, i would just check you're local fish stores.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

The larger local pet stores like PetCo & PetSmart don't carry it. I got tired of trying to get to a LFS (strange hours & unplanned closings), so I bought 2 portions on eBay from a guy in Brooklyn (Parasite Free Aquarium Grown Live Java Moss Plant Table Spoon Full | eBay). Portions are as small as they look and are shipped First Class USPS in a small flat envelope. You'd expect it to be crushed going through postal sorting equipment, but they actually made it OK.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

May be a bit of a hike to get down to the Clementon... but Aquarium Center (Fresh Water Fish Salt Water Fish Tanks Clementon New Jersey Aquarium Center) gets Java moss in pretty regularly. Its usually a little overpriced, but its the only somewhat local option I know of.

Other than that... if you want to wait... I probably will have some more in a few months. I unfortunately took all my extra to the eco walls meet today.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

A cheap place to get it, but its not local is aquariumplants.com.


----------

